# Who got the new update for their 3DS ?



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 7, 2014)

I honestly like the new update c:

its cute >w< <3​


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 7, 2014)

I aaw someone posting their themes and updated mine! Not liking the themes in the shop so I'm gonna wait till more show up (particularly the ACNL ones!)  For now, I'm using the pink theme to match my 3DS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

I just got the update. I like the fact that you can change the backgrounds.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm gonna update it right now to see what it's like.


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Oct 7, 2014)

I really like it, its pretty cute  Can't wait for the animal crossing themes, they're so adorable!


----------



## Pirate (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't touched my 3DS in days. I'm guessing this is themes for your home screen?


----------



## Debra (Oct 7, 2014)

Unable to update e_e I wish I could see the new themes.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I have. I think that it looks very nice. 



Debra said:


> Unable to update e_e I wish I could see the new themes.



That happened to me, too, but I just kept retrying and it worked.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 7, 2014)

I did!!
bought the peach theme, very cute, but i'm crossing my everything for a rosalina theme to be released, she's my fave


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2014)

Backgrounds for the 3DS? O: That sounds pretty freaking epic. I'll have to update it later. * - *


----------



## Coach (Oct 7, 2014)

I love how the downloadable ones (That cost money) have special menu music!


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

Ooh, I didn't know this was a thing! I have to download one as soon as I get home.


----------



## Beauchamp (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought the Zelda theme! It's sooo pretty.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got it and I'm using the pink theme until they release the ACNL themes.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, they are cute! I got the pink one even though it don't match my teal DS.. 

I love the look of the Animal Crossing one!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

The Zelda music is awesome


----------



## windrising (Oct 8, 2014)

Where is the animal crossing theme? The only one I like is the zelda theme


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 8, 2014)

Boo. I have to wait until my battery is charged before I can get the update. That is what happens when you don't play for a few days and let your fiance take it to his school for street passes.

I think I might get one of the super themed ones when I get a new 3DS when the new models come out. And then I'll have more choices to choose from! Until then, I'll stick with the freebies. I hope one of them matches purple.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 8, 2014)

I like the update, but highly doubt I'll spend money on a theme... at least none of the ones available at the moment. The basic colors work fine for me unless I end up seeing something that really strikes me.


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I like it and put up the blue theme but otherwise I'll wait for new themes to appear in the shop till I like one enough to buy it, maybe.  
The ones currently in there aren't rly my cup of tea but yeah cute update.


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 9, 2014)

I really like the new update, it's adorable! Currently using the pink theme as I'm thinking about getting the AC whenever it comes out in the shop. I don't really see myself buying any of the others apart from the AC one. ^^;


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 10, 2014)

I didn't know about the update until I spoke to a support person at Nintendo.
My system was frozen when I turned it on and it took 10 minutes of shutting and turning it on to get it to work.
Once I updated my system is working again.

I like the free ones that match my 3DS.  I did buy Peach but it's very busy.  So I switched to a free red one.
I'm looking forward to the ACNL one.

Also like that the uploading your picture to facebook and twitter are in the Home box.  It's way more easier to use.


----------



## MayorSaki (Oct 11, 2014)

I updated my 3DS yesterday. I like the idea, but I don't think I'm going to buy any themes though, so I'm using the pink one.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 11, 2014)

I got it the other day. At first I was like "another stupid update", but then was pleased to see I can personalize my 3DS more 

BTW before anyone comments...I know the updates aren't actually stupid


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you get it for 2DS?


----------



## Coach (Oct 11, 2014)

You should be able to get it on 2ds, I can't confirm that though.


----------

